
What's the best way to edit remote configuration files locally? - tammer
As far as I can tell the safest&#x2F;best way to remotely edit root-owned config files is using etckeeper, cloning &amp; pushing. Any better options?
======
radoslawc
For me emacs' Tramp does good job. With recent versions you can use sudo on
remote host, so no problems with ownership.

